# Mexico Reviews for November 2006



## KristinB (Nov 14, 2006)

*New*

Vistazul Vacation Club
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: JustPlainBill

*Updated*

Hacienda del Mar Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Cindy Bomers

Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Cindy Bomers

Condominios Playa del Sol
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Kathryn Morse

 Royal Host Club/La Paz
La Paz
Review by: JustPlainBill

Club Regina Puerto Vallarta at Westin
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld

Playa del Sol Grand
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Jennifer Popovich


----------

